# Your opinion on Skeeter ZX22 Bay



## NBbasser (Jun 29, 2004)

Can anyone offer thier opinions on the Skeeter ZX22 Bay? They look heavy, claim they are 2000lbs though and draft in 10-11.

I was going to get into a Majek Extreme, but after showing it to the wife and letting my little girls run around in it, I'm a bit concerned with the lower gunwhales compared to the Skeeter, Blue Waves, Nautic Star, etc..
so I have to compromise. I looked at Pathfinders and they seem to fit the bill, but are heavier than the Skeeter and have very little storage and are very proud of them price wise.

What is y'alls takes on the Skeeter Bay boats?


----------



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

I am in NB too. Just went through this process but was looking at the smaller boats Bay 20, 20 extreme, and frontier 19 footer. After visiting the blue wave dealer and I have been really impressed with those boats. Was real close to buying the Bay 20 on Saturday to get the incentives but went to blue wave dealer first and it changed our minds for us.

That is some input on the smaller boats, not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

Basser, I have heard good things about Skeeter bay boats for the most part. Some complaints have been related to the hulls efficiency as for speed and fuel. It is a very eye appealing boat. As for the gunnel height, I have been in an xtreme with kiddos a few times and always felt fine. When under way they are going to be on the seats, but when drifting I guess higher sides would give a better peace of mind. Also, are Skeeters priced lower than Pathfinders? We sell Pathfinders and we are usually slightly lower than a competitive Skeeter. Some dealers that deal with both boats favor one boat over the other so they may alter the pricing to reflect this. If you have questions PM or call 361-994-0317 talk to Al or Mike.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

From what I have seen Skeeter builds a great looking boat until you start looking in stroage locations inside the boat then you will find a lot of plastic tub type liners. I was surprised that a company would work so hard to make the boat so eye appealing and then punt on the inside of the boat.


----------



## ChrisH (Sep 30, 2010)

Get a Ranger!


----------



## NBbasser (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the PM's. I can only send 2 every 96 mintues it says, so could not respond to all.

The Skeeter is a very appealing boat, but I want to be sure its not a poor peforming hull since I've never been in one. I don't doubt the craftsman ship as I am on my 2nd Skeeter bass boat and both have been exceptional.

Adub, I owned an 02 BW 220 Classic several years ago and it was great performance wise, just never appealing to me. I really like the Majek Extreme, but just haven't been able to convince the wife of its family practicality since its really more of a tourney go fast boat which suits me just fine. Wife could care less.​


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Pathfinder is lighter than the Skeeter, Skeeter is posting hull weight, Pathfinder is posting total weight most likely.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Have a 2000 22' Skeeter Bay tunnel hull. Bought for the freeboard as my grandkids were small then. Happy w/it and knew what I was getting w/tunnel - more gas, less speed and terrible reverse steering.
The Pathfinder is a great boat and if I was fishing hard w/adults who knew what they were doing I might have gone with it. I just don't think it is as "kid friendly" as Skeeter.
Boat is heavy, draws 14" of water sitting w/motor tilted up.
I can run in about 12-18" of water when on plane but don't stop cause I can't get on plane in 18". And on bottom in 12".
Doubt this is much help but Ranger and Pathfinder are also some great boats.
The Skeeter just fit my needs better.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

roninrus1 said:


> Have a 2000 22' Skeeter Bay tunnel hull. Bought for the freeboard as my grandkids were small then. Happy w/it and knew what I was getting w/tunnel - more gas, less speed and terrible reverse steering.
> The Pathfinder is a great boat and if I was fishing hard w/adults who knew what they were doing I might have gone with it. I just don't think it is as "kid friendly" as Skeeter.
> Boat is heavy, draws 14" of water sitting w/motor tilted up.
> I can run in about 12-18" of water when on plane but don't stop cause I can't get on plane in 18". And on bottom in 12".
> ...


I am confused with some of these statements about the skeeter 22bay. The skeeter 22 bay now is a low profile bay boat just like the pathfinder. The old 22 skeeter bay boats had a higher gunnel and they have now reengineered that boat into the 2250. The skeeter 22 bay is not that skinny of a boat even with the tunnel and on a plan will run in abot 11-12" of water with a lightload. They are a nice boat but definitly not the best riding nor the fastest. They have a great warranty and stand behind their product. Definitly when trying to decide take a ride and make you own decision. I just think their are a lot better boats on the market for a whole lot less.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I've got that exact boat w/ a Yamaha 225 4 stroke...
Can't say anything bad about the boat, handles rough water well, runs about
53mph (on GPS), excellent fuel mileage. Don't know how skinny it will run, I fish Sabine Lake and we don't have much skinny over here. I looked at Pathfinders but couldn't get 
the price right.

The plastic tubs mentioned are only in the back storage compartments... it sure makes it easy to clean and provides good
access to the bilge area for maintenance or installing additional accessories.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I like the ZX line - as a matter of fact, i considered the ZX24. Think we talked briefly on this too (?). Also ck out the 2200 Pure Bay as I found it to have better storage and performance with similar specs (wt, draft, etc). The Desperado is also worth a look.

I have the same issues you have with kiddos and all.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

ChrisH said:


> Get a Ranger!


X2...well said


----------



## duffer0441 (Jun 23, 2010)

Looked at a used Skeeter 2200, but settled on a great deal for the used Nautic Star 2200 Bay boat. Very dry boat with high sides, cruises at 40 mph at 4000 rpms, with top speed of 56 mph. However, does not run very skinny. The boat seems a little heavy. Motor is 200 Evinrude.


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

The skeeter and the pathfinder have about the same dry weight. They are also both low profile boats with both having good performance numbers. I test drove both boats before I settled on the pathfinder because of a good deal. The pathfinder is a also a very dry boat and drafts about 11'' and runs in about a foot jacked up and wide open. Ours is equipped with a Yamaha 200 HPDI and runs wide open at 57mph. I am very satisfied with our boat and would highly recommend one.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> I like the ZX line - as a matter of fact, i considered the ZX24. Think we talked briefly on this too (?). Also ck out *the 2200 Pure Bay as I found it to have better storage and performance with similar specs (wt, draft, etc).* The Desperado is also worth a look.
> 
> I have the same issues you have with kiddos and all.


:brew2::brew2:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Skeeter bass boats are top notch boats that are fast and dry. The bay boats are as equally awesome, at least the last ~8 years are. Skeeter has been building boats for over 50 years and they stand behind their work and it is top notch. 

Skeeter is in the same quality group with as Ranger & Pathfinder are. All three of these manufactures do not use chopper guns, they don't "rush" hulls out just to get quantity, but they look for quality.

I hope to have a Ranger or Skeeter 22-24 ft c/c one day before I retire with all the bells and whistles.


----------

